# sketchlist - any users here?



## markturner (1 Dec 2013)

I just got the trial version, wondered if anyone else here uses it ? Going to try and have my first decent go at today....


----------



## weekender410 (1 Dec 2013)

Report your findings, please.


----------



## Charlie Woody (1 Dec 2013)

Are you thinking of using the professional or hobby version - bit of a price difference, http://sketchlist.com/store/ ?


----------



## markturner (15 Dec 2013)

Well, my trial period came and went, without me getting a chance to actually dive in and have a proper go..way too busy here at work. So, I stumped up the £120 ( Got the company to pay...!) and have just started designing my first piece on it, a sister cabinet for hand tools, to go alongside the plane cabinet I recently completed. Its one of those situations where if you had someone next to you who knows the software, you could be up and running in a few hours, but trying to work it out from tutorials and the manuals is a little frustrating, as inevitably, there is something slightly different about what you are doing or want to do...and there is no one to ask!!

However, it does seem to have great potential and compared to the cost of other software ( I have a mate whose design software for his furniture costs approx £2,000.....) I think £120 is pretty good, which is what they have the Pro version currently selling for. I like the way its specifically aimed at furniture making, so you can do joints etc, which I guess are pretty tricky in other software. 

Anyway, if there IS anyone reading who has this software and would not mind helping me out, then please let me know. But I am spending all afternoon getting into it today, so should have some further updates shortly.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## weekender410 (15 Dec 2013)

Mark, your comments are interesting to me. It sounds like you're a bit of a pioneer.

I'm curious about your statement about joints being "pretty tricky in other software." What other software are you comparing to?


----------

